# Spanish mobile phone company that works in Gibraltar



## lobster (Mar 26, 2012)

Hi, is there any Spanish mobile phone network that works in Gibraltar?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I can get Yoigo in Gib. I think Orange.es works too.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> I can get Yoigo in Gib. I think Orange.es works too.


if you use a Spaniish mobile on Gib are you charged for International roaming?


----------

